# Exhaust System advice greatly needed!



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for your help here. To quote my other post today about my cylinder-3 misfire problem, 

"...Complicating this all is the presence of two respectable exhaust pipe holes, one just behind the catalytic converter, and one just before the rear muffler. Muffler and Resonator are in good shape. Car is starting to sound like a small truck." 

Of course Sears wants to replace everything from the Cat back, at a cost of about $499! This is a 200,000 mile 1999 Altima that hasn't had exhaust work before. Could small sections of pipe be welded at the offending spots, or could something be ""wrapped" around the offending spots? I just need to get two more years out of this car. I've been running Moblie-1 synthetic oil, so I hope the engine will hold out... thanks!


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

If you are looking for a cheap fix there are muffler and exhaust patch products available at auto parts stores. In my college days when I would rather spend a few bucks on beer than my car I would take a steel can like canned vegatables come in cut the top and bottom off it and then cut it length wise. Wrap this around the area needing to be repaired and then clamp it down with 2-3 worm drive hose clamps. this will cost less than 45 counting the veggy can. This will last quite a while and once the can rust through just get another can. At one time i had three such patches and they worked like a dream.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

I meant less than $5 not 45.


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

Many thanks, Madmaxfl! I'll look into that. btw, do you think a 200,000 mile '99 Altima (auto trans) that's known only Mobil-1 synthetic oil since 24,000 miles can go another 60,000 - 80,000 miles w/o major engine problems? thanks!


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Sure if you take it easy, continue to change the fluids regularly and drive it like you want it to last. This is a very durable engine and has been around a long time in one form or another I think it started in 89 in the 240 sx and hardbody truck. In the early 90's they put a twin cam head on it and that is the engine you have now.


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks, again, Madmaxfl! I am inclined to try your solution. If I change my mind and decide to have a muffler ship cut and weld in new small sections of pipe, how much should that cost? thanks!


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Good question. I would think about $50 if you can find one to do it with out just replacing the run of pipe.


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

Many thanks, Madmaxfl. I ended up doing just that--had the long mid-pipe replaced for $87 parts price and about $80 labor to install. how is that on price?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Not a bad price.


----------

